# How Do We Socialize Kittens?



## oreokitten (Aug 28, 2005)

Anybody here ever seen a little kitten chomping everything in sight? Well, we definitly have. Our little foster kittens are just starting to learn how to play, and they are ssooo cute. Everyone will be sound asleep, dreaming little kitten dreams, when suddenly, someone wakes up, and looks around. Thats the first sign of trouble. If the little fiend isn't stopped, he walks that little clumsy kitten walk over to the nearest chew toy (which may happen to be a arm, leg, ear, of his nearest sibling) and starts chomping. Those poor kittens, lol, they never knew what bit them  Luckily, they don't really have teeth yet, so no one gets hurt. I can't wait until they get bigger, playing kittens is the cutest thing ever. Though I'm a bit worried about mommy cat after those teeth come in, ouch. We have a website for them, if you want to see pictures or are interested in adopting one: http://www.geocities.com/thecatsmeow110/ . We're south of Houston, TX. 

BTW, I had a few questions for everyone. Besides for daily hugs and kisses and lots of attention, nail clipping and being shown dogs, what else can we do with these kittens (2 wks old on the7th) to make them really sweet and brave? I've read about showing them washers/vacuums/loud noises/brushing/ect. but how should we do that? Just hold them while its turned on? What about tooth brushing? (When they get teeth, lol). We want them to be really sweet, but how should we introduce them to other people? I guess we should invite other people to come see them, but should we involve treats(baby food)? How many people should come visit? Do you count it as men, women, girls, boys or as people? Does anyone have any other ideas? Do you think we should wait till they're older (around 3-4 wks) to do the vacuum/washer/visiters or start now?

One more question, lol. Any ideas about how to get them adopted? We've started early, looking for homes at 2 wks, but so far we've only had one inquiry, and she only wanted to know if they were free =P (their not free due to a adoption fee to cover spay/neuter). We made up some posters for the vets, stores, ect., but we haven't put them all up yet. Should we put them in the paper? If so, what age should we do it at? Do you think we should try the houston paper or our local paper? Does anyone know of any really other cat boards that we could post them on? We're posting them on Petfinders already. Well, I thinks thats everything, for the moment, lol. 

BTW, If anyone knows any cat people in texas, could you please send them the adresse to the kittens website: http://www.geocities.com/thecatsmeow110/ 
in case they know of anyone who would want one. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Please don't double post. :wink: 

Since you have questions about the kitties, I'll leave your thread in Cat Chat open.

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=24301

You can read our forum rules on a sticky in Cat Chat so you can become familiar with how things work here. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------

